# afraid of MRI for uterine fibroids



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

Hi: I have a very large fibroid uterus and have had many many pelvic/transvaginal ultrasounds over the years; the problem is that each of those tests shows the uterus/fibroid sizes to vary so much that a gyn doc at U of M in Ann Arbor believes i should get an MRI to get an accurate sizing of my uterus and fibroids. Prolbem is I am scared of the MRI for the following reasons: 1. the sounds are very very loud I know; I have ringing in my ears (tinnitus) and I am sensitive to hammering type noises; I know the MRI has these loud jack-hammer type noises; i also know i could use ear plugs or listen to music but wonder if they would really help that much. 2) i have difficulty lying flat because i get vertigo; i always have my head on a pillow; in the dentist chair I can't go really far back. 3) while I am not that claustriphobic I understand the MRI machine is really bad for that problem and I am afraid I will get freaked in that machine. I would like anyone who has had an MRI to let me know how it was for you and if you had any problems with the MRI. I know I need to have this study done as the ultrasounds arent' accurate enough for my particular problems. Thanks in advance Marilyn


----------



## elyag (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Marlyn,LOL...I think I'm the MRI queen, I had a benign brain tumor in 1995 and have had tons of brain MRIs since then. It's very loud inside the machine so you might want to try listening to some music. But either way, you'll be given some ear plugs. Valium , Ativan or Xanex can help with claustrophobia. Also...they shot a little oxygen into the MRI machine during my last MRI and that helped with the claustrophobia. Plus, MRI machimes are now shorter than they used to be so you can see the outside past your feet. And there is a little window/mirror which you can look up at and see the techs. They can always hear you if you need anything or have a problem and they'll give you an emergency button in the machine you can press just in caseAs for lying flat...not sure how that problem can be solved. Because you're not getting a MRI of the brain or spine you might be able to prop your head up. One thing to remember is that MRI's have come a long way.....they usually only take about 20 minutes compared with 1 1/2 hour MRI's, I had back in the 90's. I've done recent ones without needing valium because they're' so quick.Good luck.


----------



## Ruthie (Jun 29, 2009)

Have you questioned the necessity of the MRI? You and your doctors KNOW you have fibroids-what is the point of having this expensive test when it may not show any more information.Doctors invest in companies that give MRI and CT scans and it makes them money to have more tests.I had fibroids for about 10 years during the 1980s. In 1990 I had a full hysterectomy because the blood loss from the fibroids was making me ill.The MRI was in it's early stages and all I had was a doctors exam. My GYN had prescribed several fibroid shrinking drugs that did not help and finally I chose to have the hyst. I was 43 at the time and kept my ovaries so I didn't go into instant menopause. I had meno symptoms at 53 that I used a progesterone cream for and haven't had to use HRT.I am pleased with my decision.I had a vaginal hyst because I had a physically active job and didn't want to have an incision on my stomach muscles-it took much less time to recover from that type of surgery than an open surgery. I am sure now that many more surgeries are done in less invasive ways.I recently dealt with reoccuring kidney stones and every time I went to the ER (the same one) they wanted to do a CT scan-these are expensive and only covered partially by my insurance. After I had my 2nd CT scan, I decided not to have any more if the stones returned-and sure enough they did.Again the ER wanted to do a CT scan, but I insisted they check my records and see that I had a history of kidney stones and knew what I was talking about-I had to be very firm about no more radiation!If this is a big issue for you and there is no real gain then why do it?


----------



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

Hi: i appreciate your response; glad that your tumor turned out to be benign.. I am sure you have been through alot over these many years; wow, i can't imagine being in that machine for over an hour so i guess technology has improved. I plan to call and make the appointment and expres my concerns and see what they say. Good luck to you too.


----------



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

Hi Ruthie: thanks for your response; Believe me, I do not gets tests i don't need; I am very knowledgeable about what is appropriate medical care and what isn't since I have been involved in handling medical malpractice cases for 30 years. I am 60 now and I have had this very large (4 month gestational size uterus) as well as several large fibroids for 25 years. Oddly, menopause didn't cause the fibroids to shrink as I expected it to and docs have told me they don't always shrink with menopause. I decided I didn' want a hysterectomy and then in 1987 when I told my ob-gyn i would have one he told me not to get it done and wait till menopause because he said the fibroids would shrink. well that never happened. As you probably know fibroids can turn into sarcomas so I have to have them monitored carefully which is why i have the pelvic/ transvag. ultrasound every year, sometimes more often. The problem has been that the ultrasounds show vastly different sizes; for instance one of the fibroids almost doubled in size on the September 2008 ultrasound. At that point I was very concerned and went to the University of MIchigan, where I saw a very good ob-gyn; she did an exam, looked at all of the reports I had for her to review and concluded that in situations like this the ultrasound isn't accurate enough regarding the size of the fibroids. My latest ultrasound that I had in June of this year seems to show the largest fibroid shrank in size but my uterus is a tad larger; there is a questinable polyp and the endometrium is hard to visualize. Given all of this I have decided that in order to get a more accurate picture of my uterus with more accurate sizing of the fibroids, I should have the MRI. I am trying to avoid having a hysterectomy if I can. So there is my long story; If I thought the ultrasounds were accurate I surely would not consider an MRI. but I am afraid of the MRI fort he reasons I delineated in my post. Sounds like you did the right thing for yourself and I am glad it worked out for you.Take careMarilyn


----------



## Ruthie (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi Marylyn-I was glad to read that you have thought this all the way through. It is hard dealing with fibroids and the side effects they cause. I debated the hyst issue for 10 years but finally decided it was worth doing for my general body health-and I had all the children I was going to have!I like to offer alternate options when it is something I've had experience with, but it sounds like you have already considered everything.Good luck on your tests!Ruthie


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Cigarello







I agree with you that MRI does sound scary and when i had to have one done for an Ovarian Cyst i was scared, like you the thought of being in such a small place terrified me







, but i had to have it done so off i went, and yes it was noisy and made these awful sounds, but they gave me earphone to wear which did lessen the noise, also because it was a pelvis MRI my head was only just inside i could lift my chin and see out which helped a great deal and i didnt feel so closed in, also they gave me a pillow







what got me through it was and i hope it doesnt sound weired, but i did my grocery shop in my head it worked for me







. Good luck with yours, you will get through it







x


----------

